# opening a tackle shop



## floridasportsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi all, 
I've been thinking about opening a tackle shop in my area. I'd sell bait and tackle, but would also like to build and repair rods and reels. I just wanted some advice from any tackle shop or small business owners like start up costs, any permits or licenses I'd need besides a business license. Any advice would be helpfull. Thanks


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Get a hold of your local Small Business Administration. They are there to help you along. Around here, they have coupled with local colleges and Universities to offer free help to those trying to get their ducks in a row. Except for start-up costs, they should be able to answer all your questions and help you get in the right direction.

Robert


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

As with ANY speciality shop, Location is KEY. BPS and cabelas get so much TAX $$$$$, that it doesn't matter to them. They have it ALL. You can't fight them. Your start up may be 100k+. Rent, inc., inventory, etc. will be the most. You need to get a good reputation with your suppliers. Its not an overnight. Good Luck.


----------



## shark21 (Aug 21, 2007)

The first step would be to get in touch with the Small Business Development Center (SBDC) in your area. They provide sound business counseling and direction at no charge. You can search Florida SBDC Network or get in touch with your local economic development agency that offers entrepreneurial counseling. It is highly advised that you do your due diligence and crunch the numbers to see if you can afford to take on a business like this. It seams fun and profitable, but wait until you see the expected return.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Be prepared to put your own fishing time on hold for quite some time. running a shop means being there when the fisherman want to be there. That means the prime fishing times alot. Friend of mine started working a shop 2 years ago or so and hasnt fished this little since he couldnt walk. And he's less then a half mile from the surf while at work.


----------



## floridasportsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, Im serious about this tackle shop. I figure just like every other fisherman around here I either have to drive 20- 30 min to another town or go to walmart for bait and tackle. And there are plenty of places within 5-10 min around here to fish, but no close tackle shops. One of the best in this area is Gulf Breeze bait and tackle but they are 45 min away. Im going to call the chamber of commerce tomorrow and see if they can give me any info. If any of you reading this live around Milton, Fl. give me your feed back, Id like to hear what my fishing community thinks. Thanks again and keep the advice coming.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

gilly21 said:


> Be prepared to put your own fishing time on hold for quite some time. running a shop means being there when the fisherman want to be there. That means the prime fishing times alot. Friend of mine started working a shop 2 years ago or so and hasnt fished this little since he couldnt walk. And he's less then a half mile from the surf while at work.


This is absolutly correct. I was in the business for a number of years.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I would try to ask some of the locals where they go and for what. Old habits die hard and folks will drive a long way just to save a NICKEL at wally world. I agree also about the time involved I got some advice" never do for a living what you love to do as a hobby cause there won't be time to do it". Good luck!!


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

*not easy*



gilly21 said:


> Be prepared to put your own fishing time on hold for quite some time. running a shop means being there when the fisherman want to be there. That means the prime fishing times alot. Friend of mine started working a shop 2 years ago or so and hasnt fished this little since he couldnt walk. And he's less then a half mile from the surf while at work.


This is very true........my buddy bought a B&T shop and has been working it 80 hours a week.......he figures the only fishing he will do this year is ice fishing the local ponds!!........


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

what everyone else said, and most important is reliability people knowing for sure that if they show up during your posted hours even on holidays or whatever someone will be there and fresh bait will be there. If you plan to close for the 4th or Christmas post it 6 months in advance. Nothing kills a place anymore than turning people away by either not being there to serve them or not having basic things they need. Baits most important second licences then terminal tackle. Most people can anticipate what they will use as far as hooks,lures, line and weights on the beach ahead and order from cabelas or where ever.


----------



## Texas9 (Nov 3, 2010)

Its all about your reputation. HAve good service and do good for those who do good to you and youll be fine. Goodluck


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

If you are going to do this, Get Your Name OUT. My sis lived in Milton when her husband was in the navy. Talk to the local eateries,motels, autoshops, etc. If they don't back you up, you got trouble.


----------

